# How do you feel about the new Start Screen



## Voyevoda (Dec 22, 2011)

I downloaded the Developer Preview and was very dissapointed in the approach that Microsoft has taken to the next iteration of the Windows line. Most notably that they have removed the Start Menu and replaced it with the simplified user interface of the Start Screen, yes it is a novel idea but I feel that it is just downright stupid to remove the Start Menu and and move Explorer to a sort secondary interface over the new Metro UI.

What are your thoughts and opinions on this? and what other opinions do you have of Windows 8?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

By introducing a new UI, I think MS is throwing out the window all the good features that Windows acquired over the years and is giving a new blank slate for developers to fool around with, No standard exists for the new UI, so there won't be minimize and maximize buttons. There won't be Help > About to see version numbers. The familiar File Edit Help pull down menus will be gone. The control widgets for everything will be new and created afresh by each developer, over and over again. And there will not be any visual semblance from one app to the next. In the past, only game makers create new GUI's for their game, and now every one has to do so. Maybe MS decided to do this new GUI thing because it wants new blood, but they are also throwing away all previous research and all we've become accustomed to. Luckily, the current GUI is still accessible. But when software companies start using the new UI, everyone will have to join in order to compete for the slickest new UI. And tried and true current UI will be gone forever.

Also I don't like the new Internet Explorer that seems to be built for CGA resolution.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

I only saw a littlle of it...looks like more work to me at first glance.
I like windows the way it it...heck many of the linux distros are built the same way essentially.
When the new task bar and instant search from any folder or drive appeared as well with as with the start menu..I was very pleased.{in 7}
I dont see that a radical change is needed...just make 7 a little nicer..but dont gut it so to say.
I expect I will be staying with 7 and will even pass up on beta 8.
Windows has become easy...I use the desktop as a temporary place for files for instance then move it later{just depends on what I am doing}
For instance I have a rather large amount of bookmarks..so I may not book mark something I want to save at the moment...instead I will just drag the favicon from the address bar to the desktop..and poof I have a shortcut just that easy...I may add them later or delete them.
IMO MS should leave the desktop alone and let er run wild as a user wants to use it.
I had to put quick launch back in 7 as there were to many common apps to stick on the task bar.
Sure it was cleaner but less functional...I do hope 8 doesnt go the same route as well by cleaning it up to much.
The inline menu from start for your apps in 7 is clean but actually more work if you have a lot of apps
I had to create another folder to start putting apps in just to avoid scroll and look...as mouse over and expand doesnt exist.

I usually praise MS with a new OS...but IMO they are going to far this time..and are trying to design it like a touch phone or some apple products.

Sure it will be cool...I am not after cool though...I am about serious multitasking...which windows does.
Many linux distros will beat windows in that area as well..but the new task bar kinda balanced it out.
I like multiple desktops...Such as many linux distros have.

Research something until you are buried to your chin...want to set it aside and go do something else that isnt related to your current project..no problem just go to another desktop...while your other one awaits you to get back to it at your leisure...meanwhile you dont have to worry about accidentally deleting other files or dig through a ton of windows to find anything.

IMO they should be stealing a few ideas from linux that can improve the current 7...rather than gut 7 and make 8..such as the multi desktops..

I dont want to see 8 hit just because 7 has been out long enough..I want 8 to hit when its time..People like 7...they should be happy...people hated vista but like 7..when they are actually close in desing.
8 could be vista2 ...People want some familiarity with their OS

Take a mac for instance..a mac user often doesnt like windows as its different...same for windows users getting in front of a mac,

If 8 is a new radical design I wont like it ...I took vista and 7 just fine..I liked the changes as the were enhancements to an existing design.

IMO to much will be lost with 8 that we use in our current windows machines.

IMO its a bad idea...it wont convert any mac users..as they are just die hard mac users.

Sure they might sway a few..because it has cool factor...but they may lose some windows users to macs...happened with vista.

I expect MS wants to make some money...so lets create a new OS..one much different than 7...show some features and win the public...................doesnt always work..when people find something stupid about it...news travels fast.
And of course apple will be quick to point out anything it wont do that a mac can do.
Bad move IMO


----------



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

I think that you should be able to open a normal start menu or then metro one, it gets annoying when you are trying to quickly access things that you didn't want to put on your desktop or taskbar.


----------



## tigger3 (Apr 29, 2011)

Why can't we just go back to win 3.1? okay, win 98 was fine with me... had less problems... Allright I have to admit I hated xp. I had 98 and xp up and running simultaneously. using 98 while getting familiar with xp.... I don't have that luxury anymore... and xp on my main system is almost great, could be a bit better but over all I'm fine with xp.... I don't want windows 7 I hate it with a passion why not sure other then it's not an xp! I have a laptop with windows 7 and all I do with that is go on facebook... that's it... nothing more.... I have difficulty finding what I am looking for ie letter I wrote, or pictures I downloaded... and what's with 'Library' I like DOCUMENTS.... I hate the start menu with all the programs listed there... It feels like I am scrolling forever to find what I need or want. And why can't all microsoft items be liste in one folder as microsoft and the of under a subfolder labeled other stuff from microsoft like office or word and powerpoint. I heard window 8 was supposed to be better then 7 but here it sounds like I'm going to baby my xp for life...


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

I agree with the sentiments expressed, so far, in this thread. But. This is a release for developers. Statements from MS blogs indicate that there will be several changes before the beta, and certainly before the RTM. Until then, whilst examination of the developer release gives us a chance to examine what may or may not be, it is ,imo, superfluous to pass comments on its demise or success, on what little we have to go on. Already there are ways to disable the "metro" (Where the heck did they get that name from - did someone in MS design it on the way to the office via underground?)
I feel that if comments are to be made, theye should, for the moment, be confined to perfromance issues. 
I am a "clean desktop" operator, so I have had to disable the Metro menu to be more comfortable in the testing environment. I do find that, all round, the OS appears to be more responsive. But, again, we must wait until MS hang a few more bits on it. Good news, for me, was that all my software and hardware, which has been succesfully used on Window 7, runs flawlessly on Windows 8. They have improved driver availablilty, it seems.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Remember when the Start button was the biggest joke in computing? Good grief, when you want to "stop" you have to press "Start"!  Guess we've gotten beyond that. 

Not going to try Windows 8 until the Beta, so have no comments on its current state. But want to mention that I think you are overlooking what Microsoft apparently is trying to do. They have been utter failures with tablets; some rave reviews with Windows 7 (and 7.5) phones, but few are buying them; people like Windows XP and 7, but PC sales are declining while tablets are increasing.

Windows 8 is an attempt to have pretty much the same computing experience on tablets and laptops and desktops and maybe smart phones. If they can pull that off and people like it they are going to do very well the next couple years.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

@davehc, how did you disable the Metro Menu. I like the way (for the most part) the way the Desktop View operates. But not really to pleasd with the Metro Menu. But then I don't have a touch screen monitor to play with it on either.


----------



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes! please do tell!!!


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Actually I think I am looking more at disabling the Metro UI itself.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Did a google search and found this http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/System-Tweak/Metro-UI-Tweaker-for-Windows-8.shtml . It lets you disable the Metro Interface, and do other tweaks such as the Win7 style start menu.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Sorry guys. I didn't put this thread on my subscribed list so did not see the queries
If you unzip and run the attached, it will give you a right click option to enable/disable.


----------



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you Soooo much!! Metro is cool for showing off but it gets sooooo annoying!! Thanks again!


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Now it would be nice if they threw Media Center in with it. I don't like Media Player.


----------

